# Question for 932 m owners



## umahunter (Dec 2, 2017)

Well my mill is coming Monday afternoon I assume it comes together in one big crate on a pallet what I'm wondering from those that have got one before is how big this crate is trying to make sure I clear enough space to get it in the shop  its without  a stand so hopefully its not to tall to fit through my garage door anyone have dimensions or pics of the size of the crate you received thanks for any input


----------



## dlane (Dec 2, 2017)

Darn autocorrect,


----------



## Railin93 (Dec 2, 2017)

Mine came on a 4x4 pallet...


----------



## umahunter (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks appreciate  it I should have plenty  of room


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Dec 2, 2017)

Info is on the website, under shipping info.

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-932m/


----------



## TomS (Dec 3, 2017)

This isn't as very good picture but this is how mine showed up.  The top box contains the cast iron stand.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 4, 2017)

TomS said:


> This isn't as very good picture but this is how mine showed up.  The top box contains the cast iron stand.
> 
> View attachment 248768




Good grief.  Any damage to the mill?  looks like the forklift operator was in the "I don't give a crap" mode.


----------



## Railin93 (Dec 4, 2017)

Mine wasnt as bad but same difference...huge hole thru mine right where the DRO was too...missed it by like an inch...


----------



## gman10259 (Dec 4, 2017)

Boy that shipping crate your mill came in looks really cheap and flimsy like it would take much to damage it.


----------



## TomS (Dec 4, 2017)

7milesup said:


> Good grief.  Any damage to the mill?  looks like the forklift operator was in the "I don't give a crap" mode.



The damaged crating didn't reflect the condition of the machine, thank god.  The mill and stand had a few superficial blemishes that were easy to touch up.

BTW - I didn't post these when I got the mill but did send the pictures to Ray C., who at the time was selling for Matt.  He said he would give the freight carrier a severe tongue lashing, which I suspect he did.


----------



## TomS (Dec 4, 2017)

gman10259 said:


> Boy that shipping crate your mill came in looks really cheap and flimsy like it would take much to damage it.



Yeah, pretty flimsy.  The reason I posted this picture was to respond to umahunter regarding his question about the height of the shipping container.  I recommend he talk with Matt about how the mills are currently being packaged.  Stacking the cast iron base and drip tray on top of the mill IMOH is not a good idea.  There's too much weight for the mill crate to carry, at least on mine.  I bought my mill about 3-1/2 years ago so maybe they've changed the way they package them.


----------



## 38Bill (Dec 5, 2017)

I thought they had stopped stacking them for shipping. I purchased one last year and it came on two separate pallets.


----------

